# Do I need a DECA adapter for a H23-600?



## danman71 (Nov 21, 2006)

I called Directv and had them send me a additional receiver (free longtime customer). I told them I had Multi-Room viewing and needed a compatibile model.

They said all their models were new and were compatible. They sent me a refurbished H23-600 without a Deca Home Adapter.

Will this model work for Multi-Room viewing without a Deca Adapter? I thought only the newer H24 models would, but I wasn't sure about the H23?


----------



## FlyingDiver (Dec 4, 2002)

According to the Solid Signal website, all receivers except H24, HR24, H25, and HR34 need the external DECA. So they should have sent one.


----------



## danman71 (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks, that is what I was thinking. I am going to call them tomorrow and have them either send the DECA or another receiver.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Yup. You need a DECA. DirecTV should send you one at no cost. It should have been sent to you with the H23.

- Merg


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You'll need to call CSR and explain your config [MRV], then ask for the DECA.


----------

